# Turkey Tags



## Geauga Dog

I Wonder why we cant use our unused Spring turkey tags for the fall season?
as a bow hunter I put alot of effort into a spring hunt to try to get a close shot with a longbow,and more times than not I don't even come close, but I still try and love it, even if I'm just giving them an Education. I also think they should limit the harvest on public hunting areas to one turkey and one deer per hunter a year, Any input befor I post more of mine? Mike!%


----------



## wasserwolf

In the Ohio Outdoor News last week they had a story about a petition that is going around about exactly what you are talking about. Being able to use unfilled spring tags for Fall season.


----------



## jiggin'fool

first off that probably won't ever happen with the tags because they get too much money out of it! but that money does go to the outdoors and management of our game animals and habitat! as far as cutting back on how many deer and turkey you are aloud to harvest I think it is all relative to the area you are in! and it seems like it varies from county to county.... where we have limited public hunting or even limited private land hunting it seems like the deer population is the highest! they have actually increased the number of deer you're aloud to take for the upcoming season! but all in all I think ohio has done a great job managing the deer herd!


----------



## Geauga Dog

The Ohio Bowhunters had one of those petititions at the Jamboree . and word is they will be filling more of them at the state shoot Aug18-19 in willard
Mike


----------



## Geauga Dog

I agree they do a good job with game management. they also hold hearings to take suggestions opinions and collect input from guys like us. it's just that I think the public land is hit hard enough and should be micro managed in my opinion. Mike


----------



## Toxic

It sounds like a great idea, but I have to agree. They make way to much money off of us. I love to turkey hunt but 26 dollars for a bird? Deer tags cost the same as T-tags and you get way more for your money. They need to be cheaper.


----------



## Onion

Money, get away
Get a good job with more pay and your O.K.
Money it's a gas
Grab that cash with both hands and make a stash
New car, caviar, four star daydream,
Think I'll buy me a football team
Money get back
I'm all right Jack keep your hands off my stack.
Money it's a hit
Don't give me that do goody good bull****
I'm in the hi-fidelity first class traveling set
And I think I need a Lear jet
Money it's a crime
Share it fairly but don't take a slice of my pie
Money so they say
Is the root of all evil today
But if you ask for a rise it's no surprise that they're
giving none away


----------

